# Break in period on a semi-auto



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey all i have owned a few different semi-auto's but they all have been well used when i got my hands on them. So my question is i am buying a new steoger model 2000 and i am wondering what i need to do to break it in? Do i have to "break it in" any certain way? Or can i just go out on early goose opener and blast away? I have read some other threads and i have seen people say to shoot trap, I just dont know if i will have time inbetween school and work to shoot right now.. oh and on the steoger's do i need to use any special lube or clean it any certain way? It will be my first inerca driven gun...so if anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Clean it good first before you got out and shoot it. When new from the factory they put a thick coat of oil on everything that can gum up your action. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Take your choke out to make sure it comes out. They have had many issues with chokes getting stuck. They will fix it, but you have to send in your barrel.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Complete deep cleaning of this gun or any new gun will go a long way in preventing issues down the road. Then make sure and use a good lube that FP10 or similar product. Many lubes have waxy bases in them that cause buildup of powder and dirt that leads to problems.

The advice on the choke tube is good as well. A bit of anti seize on the threads will prevent a lot of headache down the road!
If you do this, no break in period should be nessasary for shooting loads the gun was designed to handle!


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep take everything apart and clean it thourghly!! Get yourself some blackpowder solvent for muzzleloaders and clean with that and then put a fresh coat of reminton oil and all moving parts. Go out shoot about a box or 2 of clays and then repeat the cleaning process. Then shoot some steel through it. I recommend cleaning it after every use. No matter what gun it is this should be done. I have a m2000 also. I've went through the choke getting stuck and recieved a new barrel with no problems. Other than that this is a great gun by my standards. I've owned one for 3 years now with no problems. If your really into pattern out of your gun get some other chokes. The chokes are poor along with some tapping issues with the older barrels. For ducks and geese can't go wrong with a DRAKE KILLER by Kevin!!!


----------



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

hey thanks for all the info! I have read some threads about the m2000 losing some screws and so on... does anyone go through them and lock tight the screws or should i not worry about such a thing?? So i used to shooting a model 1100 with a fixed full choke so i would like to shoot a full again... After patterning with a full and shooting it i learned to love the tight pattern... So where do i find more info on the drake killer choke? I guess i have not heard alot about them but i would like to get a nice choke for the gun.... Does that drake killer pattern like a ic mod full....ect. I have never owned a high end choke so that is why i ask.. or would i be better off with lets say a pattern master??? If the make one for the m2000???
Thanks again...


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

go to the canada goose hunting forum and look at the links up top and you should find the drake killer link there!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Do they use the bennelli choke system? If not I would call Kevin to make sure they can make chokes for the stoegers.


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

yes they use the benelli system. I purchased a drake killer from kevin last year and i shoot a stoeger.


----------

